# B Complex while nursing



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

I know that it is safe, but I've also heard that it can cause your supply to drop. Is this true for all B Complex or just for synthetic? What about a food based complex? Any experience?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I have heard that high doses of B6 can cause low supply. I think that is why when B6 is used to treat vasospasm of the nipple it is taken at a high dose for only 4 days then dropped to a lower dose.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Do you know what is considered a high dose?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't have a Hale's, but kellymom has something on B6:
"According to Hale ("Medications and Mothers' Milk"), Vit B6 shouldn't be taken in excess of 25 mg per day. Very high dosages (600 mg/day) suppress prolactin secretion and therefore will reduce milk production. Excessive oral doses in infants have been reported to produce side-effects in infants (sedation, hypotonia and respiratory distress), but no concerns have been reported via breastmilk. "
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vi...ble.html#vitB6
Hope that helps









ETA: I just looked up Newman's latest info on vasospasm and he has changed the recommendation I think. It is not what Hale says, so it may be worth reading the latest Hale's to find the last word on the matter:
http://www.drjacknewman.com/pdfs/Vas...menon-2008.pdf


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

If at all possible, stick with natural sources of b-vitamins. I get quite a bit from liver and kombucha. Kombucha is one of those things you may not want to start while nursing but it might be worth looking into depending on how old your nursling it. It's just a great source of vitamins.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

That's odd. I always took B complex when my supply dropped from PMS, and I noticed within 1-2 days it would jump back up, based on what I could pump...I never heard it can make supply drop. Maybe it depends on if you are taking a balanced formula of B vitamins, versus taking just one type of B vitamin, which maybe unbalances the amount you have?

I also have taken it with all 3 of my kids, and although I don't have them with me, I'm sure the dosage was higher than 25mg. My kids were thankful when my supply went back up for those 1 1/2 weeks!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANmom13* 
That's odd. I always took B complex when my supply dropped from PMS, and I noticed within 1-2 days it would jump back up, based on what I could pump...I never heard it can make supply drop. Maybe it depends on if you are taking a balanced formula of B vitamins, versus taking just one type of B vitamin, which maybe unbalances the amount you have?

I also have taken it with all 3 of my kids, and although I don't have them with me, I'm sure the dosage was higher than 25mg. My kids were thankful when my supply went back up for those 1 1/2 weeks!

The info from Hale (not the latest edition though) was talking only about B6, not the entire B complex.


----------

